# Anybody using ONR for Customers Details



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all, rather than hi-jack somebody else's thread I thought I would ask my own question... Apologies if been answered allready, but couldnt find it with a search,reading all current ONR threads.

So the queston is please, is anybody using ONR as a wash method for customers cars, or still using a foam>>2BMreg shampoo method for paying customers details.

Thanks.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I think some members have used it on customers cars.
Infact Mirror Finish did a new Jag in minus conditions.


----------

